# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > Популярные темы! >  СМС-Верификация, нужна обработка

## аоантипов

Очень нужны эти обработки http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/793420/

----------


## Ukei

- Пользуемся *ПОПРОШАЙКОЙ*

----------

